# export goods from HK



## hkmatt (May 5, 2008)

HI all, i have recently moved to hong kong from sydney late last year. i am looking start a small export business in conjunction with my family back home. can anybody point me in the right direction for gathering more information regarding this. also does anybody have any hot product tips that would be good for export ! cheers matt


----------

